

The Linux Graphics Stack (2012) - selvan
http://blog.mecheye.net/2012/06/the-linux-graphics-stack/

======
ehntoo
This is an excellent article, but might I suggest a (2012) in the title?

~~~
ape4
Wayland is in there but its not primary.

